# Heavenly climaxes like Wagner's Tristan und isolde



## BenG (Aug 28, 2018)

This is my favourite climax in the whole of classical music. Other climaxes like this include the climax of the adagio of Bruckner's 7th symphony. Does anyone know anything similar to this.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Parsifal, Beethoven pastorale symphony, the end of Der Rosenkavalier, Brahms symphony number 3, Schumann sym. no.2


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

You already mentioned the 7th, so:
Bruckner 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 8, 9 (The King of Klimaxes)

+ Bruckner Masses (especially the 3rd)

Mahler symphonies (2nd, 5th, 7th, 9th especially)

R. Strauss tone poems (Alpensinfonie, Metamorphosen, Tod und Verklarung)


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Mahler 3, without a doubt.

Götterdämmerung: Brünnhilde's Immolation "aria" is pretty climactic in itself, and the orchestral music that follows it - especially at the reappearance of the "Redemption through Love" motif - is just as wonderful as Isolde's Liebestod.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Film version with context






Concert Version with English subtitles






Videos of Béla Bartók's Bluebeard Castle: Fifth Door


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Have you heard Von Hausegger's Nature Symphony?

The entire last movement @45:43 is climactic right from the start.
Also, the superb second movement has a very climactic moment near the end of the funeral march.

Takes a little while to get used to this music.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

For me the greatest climax in all music is Strauss's Alpine Symphony in At the Summit.


----------



## endelbendel (Jul 7, 2018)

Sounds great. Can't find it at Archiv or Presto. Any leads?


----------



## Überstürzter Neumann (Jan 1, 2014)

Without doubt, the climax of the adagio of Bruckner's 8 symphony.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

1 hour 33 minutes building of a symphonic climax:


----------

